# SE I Bridge Reference



## IL_Struct_Eng (Jan 10, 2010)

As a building guy, what is really necessary to bring to the SE I for bridge questions? Is buying the AASHTO Spec worth it, or is it possible (or maybe even better) to come with a good text instead that covers AASHTO requirements? The 2 I've seen recomended are "Bridge Engineering" by Zhao &amp; Tonias or "Design of Highway Bridges" by Barker. But could either of these be a substitute for AASHTO, or are they only a supplement. Thanks in advance!


----------



## MOOK (Jan 10, 2010)

IL_Struct_Eng said:


> As a building guy, what is really necessary to bring to the SE I for bridge questions? Is buying the AASHTO Spec worth it, or is it possible (or maybe even better) to come with a good text instead that covers AASHTO requirements? The 2 I've seen recomended are "Bridge Engineering" by Zhao &amp; Tonias or "Design of Highway Bridges" by Barker. But could either of these be a substitute for AASHTO, or are they only a supplement. Thanks in advance!


There is no supplement for AASHTO. You have to have AASHTO in the exam. BTW, I have the book for Tonias for sale if you are interested.


----------



## IL_Struct_Eng (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks Mook!

Could a bridge guy or anyone else comment on how important it is to have the current NCEES referenced 4th Edition AASHTO versus the 3rd Edition? Were big changes made?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

IL_Struct_Eng said:


> Thanks Mook!
> Could a bridge guy or anyone else comment on how important it is to have the current NCEES referenced 4th Edition AASHTO versus the 3rd Edition? Were big changes made?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


the LRFD code is a work in progress, it is HUGE and continually changing (usually to make results from the LRFD methods consistent with the results from the Stnadard code methods that have been used for years).

Personally, I've seen siginificant changes in the concrete sections.


----------



## DAVE9999 (Jan 14, 2010)

MA_PE said:


> IL_Struct_Eng said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Mook!
> ...


looks like the NCEES referenced standard is now the AASHTO 4th edition, i've got the 2004 3rd edition, do i need the 4th for the April SEI exam?


----------

